# Vocaloid



## Clamev (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed coumminity da ich in in meinem Umfeld relativ alleine bin mit meinem Musikgeschmak wollte ich mal gucken wie viele Leute auf buffed gibt die auch vocaloid hören und die vlt Songs posten die sie am liebsten mögen.
Wer nicht was was Vocaloid ist und interesiert ist hier der Link:
klick
und hier meine Lieblingslieder
Von Hatsenu Miku ist das hier mein absoluter Favorit atm:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qK_YYy8h5-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch sehr cool




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LW3SpXdotm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Song der mich süchtig gemacht hat :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ox5-fEH4Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

Ich bastel selber mit Vocaloid rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IVXzpRSzqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AsJzZz0Fv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

